# Computex 2010 Silverstone Raven 3



## Sansibarhocker (1. Juni 2010)

Neues aus dem Hause Silverstone... Kaum ist das Raven 2 im Handel, da steht eine weitere Variante in den Startlöchern. Auf dem ersten Blick wurde das Raven mit seiner genialen Technik etwas kompakter. Mir gefällt's 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irg257LUn9k


----------



## butter_milch (1. Juni 2010)

Ein Haufen Stahl und Plastik. Für den Preis gibt es besseres.

Aber unter den Plastik-Gehäusen auf jeden Fall ein König.


----------



## Sansibarhocker (1. Juni 2010)

Na, dann nenne doch bitte mal die Preise für Europa, damit ich den Beitrag ergänzen kann, du scheinst da ja schon umfassend informiert zu sein...

Und zu dem Kunststoffvorwurf (von Plastik sprechen nur Laien): Ja, das scheint wirklich so zu sein, aber ich möchte wetten, auf Basis dieses Chassis wird es zeitnah eine wertige Fortress-Variante geben.


----------



## maestrocool (1. Juni 2010)

Das Raven 3 sieht einfach nur furchtbar und billig aus, außerdem haben sie da wohl auch einiges gespart was im Raven 2 noch 
vorhanden ist wie zB ein 3ter 180er Lüfter und einen herausnehmbaren HD Käfig Schnellverschlüsse für 51/4" Laufwerke, 
außerdem hab ich das Gefühl dass das Gehäuse noch kleiner ist als das Raven 2.....
aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich der Deckel mit diesen Schrägen "was weiß ich was das sein soll" passt absolut nicht zu einem PC-Gehäuse.
Eines hab ich noch...was soll der Mist das der Prozessorkühler  fast schon in Richtung der Laufwerke bläst? Da ist ein Wärmestau doch schon vorprogrammiert!
Ich hoffe mal dass der dritte Lüfter in der Front sitzt und das sich der Deckel noch etwas ändert, zumindest etwas dezenter wird,
dann wärs sicher ein brauchbares Gehäuse.

mfg Maestrocool 

Tante Edit sagt: im Nachhinein nochmal den Film angesehen. die Lüfter sollen die gleiche Leistung haben wie die Lüfter im Raven 2 nur dass diese hier mit
700 Ups  laufen und wenn man genau hin sieht, sieht man auch das es keine Staubschutzfilter gibt...sry das ist dann ein no go.


----------



## Sansibarhocker (1. Juni 2010)

Der HD-Käfig wurde wegrationalisiert, und das ist für ein Desktopsystem auch gut so. Wir leben schließlich im Zeitalter der 2 TB-Platten. Die Schnellverschlüsse für die 5,25" Laufwerke hingegen sind noch vorhanden, wurden aber überarbeitet, funktionieren mutmaßlich wie die Lian Li Konstruktion. Der 3. 180er Lüfter ist schlicht überflüssig, wenn man die Breite normaler Boards betrachtet. Es gibt aber einen weiteren Lüfter, der den HD-Bereich kühlt. Zum Thema Wärmestau... Für mich nicht mal ansatzweise nachvollziehbar, geradliniger kann die Strömung fast nicht sein. Unten zwei risige Lüfter, oben alles offen, zusätzlich unmittelbar über dem CPU-Bereich noch ein 120er, senkrecht stehende Karten, die schon fast luftleitende Eigenschaften haben... Wo soll da ein Luftpolster entstehen? Optik ist natürlich immer sehr subjektiv, wie ich aber schon sagte, ich vermute das es eine Fortress-Variante geben wird, die ist dann sicher deutlich dezenter.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Juni 2010)

ups,Doppelpost


----------



## Pravasi (1. Juni 2010)

Hässliches Design gepaart mit der Ausstrahlung minderwertigem Materials-geht so gar nicht!
Das überschreitet jetzt echt mal meine Toleranzgrenze in Punkto Esthetik. Vieleicht als Serverstation die dann im Keller steht...


----------



## kero81 (1. Juni 2010)

@Pravasi
Schonmal was von Beitrag Editieren gehört???

Naja...wenn Raven, dann das Raven 1. Das Raven 2 geht auch noch, wobei es sehr wenig vom eigentlichen Raven 1 flair hat. Aber das Raven 3...würg...nene, das is echt hässlich.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Juni 2010)

Es sollte einfach besser Verarbeitet sein...wie beim raven 1 wo mal einfach nach ner Weile die Klappe nicht mehr hochfährt...

Und beim Raven 3 dieser blaue billig aussehende Streifen oder was das sein soll...lässt ja fast nur zu das der Innenraum auch blau wird...sieht zudem super schlecht aus....


----------



## Majestico (1. Juni 2010)

das passt ja mal überhaupt nicht ins portfolio von Silverstone. das Raven 3 iis ja mal sowas von hässlich...


----------



## Masterchief (1. Juni 2010)

LOL in den gehäuse sind 2 Radeon HD 2900XT drin ^^


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. Juni 2010)

Hässlich trifft es. Erinnert mich an die Alienware-Rechner, aber das Konzept... ich weiß nicht.


----------



## mr.hellgate (1. Juni 2010)

M.M. nach wird die Raven Serie immer häßlicher . . .
Das RAVEN 01 war noch ein sehr schönes Gehäuse, also wies vom Design her voll und ganz zu überzeugen,
Beim RAVEN 02 war es schon stark geschmackssache, also mir gefiel es schon eher nicht,
Aber das RAVEN 03 ist wirklich kein schönes Gehäuse :S vllt. sollte Silverstone doch lieber einen ECHTEN Nachfolger des 01 veröffentlichen, und nicht immer kleinere und häßlichere Ableger???

Für mich ist es zumindest überhaupt nichts 

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. Juni 2010)

mr.hellgate schrieb:


> M.M. nach wird die Raven Serie immer häßlicher . . .
> Das RAVEN 01 war noch ein sehr schönes Gehäuse, also wies vom Design her voll und ganz zu überzeugen,
> Beim RAVEN 02 war es schon stark geschmackssache, also mir gefiel es schon eher nicht,
> Aber das RAVEN 03 ist wirklich kein schönes Gehäuse :S vllt. sollte Silverstone doch lieber einen ECHTEN Nachfolger des 01 veröffentlichen, und nicht immer kleinere und häßlichere Ableger???
> ...



Genau so ist... die Raven Serie wurde mehr und mehr unansehlich!
Das 01 gefällt mir gut , das 02 ist so lang wie / sieht so aus wie ein Dackel und das 03 ist Spielzeug Theme ála Powerranger oder was?


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich für diese gehäuse auch nicht begeistern....
Bei den beiden Raven-Gehäuse davor konnte man wenigstens
sagen dass das Design ganz gut ist aber das Raven 3 sieht einfach
nur furchtbar hässlcih aus.


----------



## butter_milch (2. Juni 2010)

Sansibarhocker schrieb:


> Na, dann nenne doch bitte mal die Preise für Europa, damit ich den Beitrag ergänzen kann, du scheinst da ja schon umfassend informiert zu sein...
> 
> Und zu dem Kunststoffvorwurf (von Plastik sprechen nur Laien): Ja, das scheint wirklich so zu sein, aber ich möchte wetten, auf Basis dieses Chassis wird es zeitnah eine wertige Fortress-Variante geben.



In diesem Fall ist es schlicht abwertend gemeint.

Der Preis wird ähnlich wie der der Vorgänger (130 und 160€) ausfallen. Und für das Geld gibt es qualitativ hochwertigere Cases von Lian Li. Design ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## X48-Power (2. Juni 2010)

Also für mich wäre es definitiv nichts... Einfach nur hässlich...


----------



## Bullvai (2. Juni 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch ganz und garnicht da hat sich silverstone ganz schön .....

Ich selbst fande die gehäuse von silverstone eigentlich immer ganz gut top verarbeitung usw aber was das nun soll versteh ich mal gar nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2010)

Also persönlich gefällt mir mein Raven 2 besser als das Raven 1

Klar ist, dass das Raven 3 optisch bestenfalls "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ist
Nach wie vor ist der Kamineffekt (der ja einen grossen Teil zu der "Genialität" beiträgt) vorhanden - aber reduziert

Darum auch von mir abschliessend  "*nicht erfüllt - setzen*"


----------



## fuddles (6. Juni 2010)

Ein Mülleimer ( Fortress ) und ein CD Ständer aus den 90ern. Tolle Leistung Silverstone^^


----------



## thedetonator (10. Juni 2010)

Hmm also des Design überzeugt mich eigentlich auch nicht,
hätte von Silverstone eine schlichtere/edlere Optik erwartet...
Ich bin ebenfalls enttäuscht


----------



## klopf_klopf (30. August 2010)

Habe selber das Silverstone Raven 01 zu Hause und bin vom Design und Material sehr zufrieden. Also mein Raven steht neben meinem Schreibtisch... und da reicht das Plastik völlig aus. 
Aber zurück zum Raven 03. Das Innenleben hat mich sehr überzeugt. Vor allem der aufgeräumte Raum: Links Platz für MB, Karten und Rechts Laufwerke und Netzteil. Gute Idee. Was das Design angeht... sicherlich polarisierend. Aber das tat ja das Raven 01 ja auch. Für das Raven 04 würde ich mir das Innenraumkonzept des 03 und eine "Designupdate" des 01.


----------



## serafen (30. August 2010)

Kunststoff, wohin das Auge blickt - da wurde bestimmt ein Trabant verwertet *ggg*. Das Design mag Geschmackssache sein, allerdings sollte eher die Qualität im Vordergrund stehen - keine Konkurrenz für Lian Li.


----------



## Seabound (30. August 2010)

Der Raven 2 gefällt mir gut. Schlicht, schick und zeitloses Design. Dieses Raven 3 Ungetüm hingegen käme mir nich ins Haus! Übrigens ist das bestimmt auch die Hölle beim Abstauben! :o)


----------



## Mega Rage (30. August 2010)

Ist in dem Platz nicht ziemlich wenig Platz für die Graka(´s)?
Ich weiß ja nicht was das für Karten auf dem Video sind, aber sonderlich groß scheinen die ja nicht zu sein.

Alle Mit größeren Karten (5870, GTX 295 etc) werden ein Problem haben, wenn man so ein Teil kaufen will.

Ich bleib jedenfalls zufrieden beim Raven 2 .


----------



## Player007 (30. August 2010)

Das müssten HD4870 X2 sein, also ganz schön lange Dinger ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (1. September 2010)

Wenn man diesen Plastikbomber sieht wird mir gleich ganz *kotz* *würg* *nichtdefinierbaresgeräusch*

Von Silverstone könnte man wirklich mehr erwarten!
Ich habe beim Raven 3 immer an ein Case im Design des R1 aber mit weniger Plastik und dafür schön schwarzes und gebürstetes Alu gedacht *sabber*.
Und dann... DAS ^^


----------

